# Atom Specialty 75 vs. Niche Zero



## musilex (Apr 9, 2020)

@DavecUK looks like you have tried both of these. Curious what others think too. Here is a quick overview of my needs-

1. 2-3 drinks per day, maybe a few more on the weekend, light entertaining from time to time
2. Was planning on using the hopper during the week as I'm more on the go, but the workflow with the Niche seems manageable without it.
3. Maybe some single dosing - have read mixed reviews on this, some say the 75 is a great single dosing grinder, some others disagree - Do you have a view? Strongly prefer to stay away from the billows setup.

I know the 75 is a big step up in price, but I have an opportunity to get a pretty new one for only a few hundred more than the NZ. I was also considering the Specialita, but think I'd just go with the NZ if I did that.

Really interested in hearing what you think!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

One is flat burr so it will be better for lighter roasts. The other is conical which are better for medium/darker roasts. Both have good burr sets for their respective types.

The big question is SD vs OD. There are people who claim that any grinder can be single dosed because they only lose or gain 0.2g per grind when the reality is that 5-6g of exchange is happening every time. The only way you get true single dosing is from a grinder designed for it or you have to use mods and accept that you are not getting the best from the grinder.

A single dose grinder will be able to be taken apart after a grind and you will find a tiny amount of coffee in the passage the coffee takes from hopper to exit chute. If you find 4-5g in there, you ain't doing proper single dosing with a small amount of exchange.

I found the NZ to be a bit of a ballache when doing coffees for multiple people but that was not a common occurrence and the workflow in general was great. I changed it for a flat burr grinder to get more from lighter roasts and that was a flat burr OD grinder. I moved that grinder on because taking it apart, cleaning it and putting it back together was a horror show. Its always a compromise with grinders unless you have a very limited use case so find what you do most and use that as your guide.

I would probably get one of the large flat burr grinders dedicated to single dosing if I had the money but I'm not spending £2k plus on a grinder anytime soon.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

mctrials23 said:


> One is flat burr so it will be better for lighter roasts. The other is conical which are better for medium/darker roasts. Both have good burr sets for their respective types.
> The big question is SD vs OD. There are people who claim that any grinder can be single dosed because they only lose or gain 0.2g per grind when the reality is that 5-6g of exchange is happening every time. The only way you get true single dosing is from a grinder designed for it or you have to use mods and accept that you are not getting the best from the grinder.
> A single dose grinder will be able to be taken apart after a grind and you will find a tiny amount of coffee in the passage the coffee takes from hopper to exit chute. If you find 4-5g in there, you ain't doing proper single dosing with a small amount of exchange.
> I found the NZ to be a bit of a ballache when doing coffees for multiple people but that was not a common occurrence and the workflow in general was great. I changed it for a flat burr grinder to get more from lighter roasts and that was a flat burr OD grinder. I moved that grinder on because taking it apart, cleaning it and putting it back together was a horror show. Its always a compromise with grinders unless you have a very limited use case so find what you do most and use that as your guide.
> I would probably get one of the large flat burr grinders dedicated to single dosing if I had the money but I'm not spending £2k plus on a grinder anytime soon.


So what do you have now?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The speciality 75E is a great grinder, I really enjoyed my time with it before it was returned, had I purchased one I would have been very happy. The Niche is a great grinder, I really enjoy the workflow. Both work as described in my reviews. Just click the link in my signature and read them. The Eureka blow up system is crap and not worth the extra money.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> So what do you have now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 A old and very battered Mythos Plus which I think probably has the same 75mm burrs the specialita has. Someone on the forum here picked it up very cheaply and replaced the burrs with brand new ones but moved it on again because it was a bit too big for their kitchen. I am figuring out what to do with it currently as I opened it up the other day and its very simple inside and I think it would be quite easy to rehouse the whole thing into something smaller and more attractive. I know coffeechap has chopped his down but I'm not sure how keen I am on the look of it. I was thinking of making a custom housing for it.

Great grinder, its just a monster size wise for home use.


----------



## musilex (Apr 9, 2020)

What kind of variance are people seeing after they dial in the timed dose? Is it more than a few tenths of a gram?

Also is it easy to change beans w/ the 75? Or are there a bunch of beans left below the door that go to waste?


----------



## yonika1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Did anyone try how these two grinders compare head to head by taste ?

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I tried, both taste OK


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

yonika1 said:


> Did anyone try how these two grinders compare head to head by taste ?
> 
> Thanks.


 This is defo something that's bugging me... I have a Niche, but I've been enjoying lighter roasts for the past year. And I keep wondering... will it taste better?

It's also a funny thing: after having owned the Niche for a couple of years, I long the simplicity of the hopper: timed dose, tamp, make coffee, as opposed to the very methodical and precise digital espresso. 
But... the ghost of retention.... that drove me crazy. Now, if someone could tell me that the max retention is 2g... I think I'd be happy for that to end up in my cup. However, I do read the retention is more around 3g to 4g, which is something I'd not be happy to live with.

i just want to say... I feel your pain. 😊


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> This is defo something that's bugging me... I have a Niche, but I've been enjoying lighter roasts for the past year. And I keep wondering... will it taste better?
> 
> It's also a funny thing: after having owned the Niche for a couple of years, I long the simplicity of the hopper: timed dose, tamp, make coffee, as opposed to the very methodical and precise digital espresso.
> But... the ghost of retention.... that drove me crazy. Now, if someone could tell me that the max retention is 2g... I think I'd be happy for that to end up in my cup. However, I do read the retention is more around 3g to 4g, which is something I'd not be happy to live with.
> ...


 If you wanted a decent timed dose though To say a limit of 0.2 to 0.4 g you'd have to keep the hopper topped up to at least 250 g plus, if not more , as the hopper decreases your timed dose will waiver it what it delivers .

then your back to , do you drink enough to keep a couple of bags in a hopper

that's Your trade off , that's why nearly all of us single dose .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

3 to 4g of retention rings a bell with me when I tested it.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't focus on retention like crazy 0.2 - 0.4 g is absolutely fine yet 18 grams not properly ground is not ok IMHO.

BR


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

L&R said:


> Don't focus on retention like crazy 0.2 - 0.4 g is absolutely fine yet 18 grams not properly ground is not ok IMHO.
> 
> BR


 😉 0.4... 0.5... 1g? I would not worry. But it's 4g we are talking about. It bothers me. 😊


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Depends on the characteristics of the coffee you enjoy. If you go for clarity and high acidity, flat is going to be more suitable than conical. If you go for coffees with good body and more naturally rounded flavours a conical might be more complimentary. Flavour balance of the coffee is a result of extraction but using a conical grinder for coffees with exceptional clarity and acidity almost goes against the characteristics of the bean, but it might be better to use a conical for coffees that will mainly be enjoyed for good body and more rounded fruit notes/sweetness. I always lean towards the latter, especially for espresso, and so prefer conicals to flats.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 😉 0.4... 0.5... 1g? I would not worry. But it's 4g we are talking about. It bothers me. 😊


 I was talking about dose variance not retention

so one timed dose is say 18 g then next 18.4 g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Depends on the characteristics of the coffee you enjoy. If you go for clarity and high acidity, flat is going to be more suitable than conical. If you go for coffees with good body and more naturally rounded flavours a conical might be more complimentary. Flavour balance of the coffee is a result of extraction but using a conical grinder for coffees with exceptional clarity and acidity almost goes against the characteristics of the bean, but it might be better to use a conical for coffees that will mainly be enjoyed for good body and more rounded fruit notes/sweetness. I always lean towards the latter, especially for espresso, and so prefer conicals to flats.


 Too big a generalisation there for me , see some of Raos extraction yields with a conical and a decent for example


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

L&R said:


> Don't focus on retention like crazy 0.2 - 0.4 g is absolutely fine yet 18 grams not properly ground is not ok IMHO.
> 
> BR


 Dose variance not retention , totally different things


----------



## yonika1 (Sep 6, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I tried, both taste OK


 Hey Dave, thanks for your comment.

Did you feel that one is better than the other when it comes to taste and flavors?

Moreover - If you could just put it on a scale from entry level to midrange to top grinders like EK43 and such where would you put it ?

OK just sounds like something average and not something great.
Again - asking about taste only.

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Not used an EK43, only took it apart and inspected it.

The grinders are just different, one not really "better" than the other, to me. I suspect you would be happy with either unless you specifically wanted single dosing. I've a Ceado E92 I can't be bothered to use because although it's a little better than the Niche, it's not as easy or pleasant to use.

Or you can spend a lot more and go for Eg1, Monolith, Lagom 64, Bentood, etc..

I actually specced up an EG 1 v2 I think it is now, could have just clicked PayPal and ordered... I sometimes do stuff like that. The reason I didn't click, just realised I didn't care enough. So many other things, the coffee, the machine, the temp the profile.. It just wasn't important enough to me. I can enjoy coffee brewed, espresso or Americano and it's a hobby for me. I drink about 10 doubles a day. Imagine drinking less than 10 a week and spending 4K or whatever on a grinder, when you get a bigger bang for your buck on great coffee.

*I guess it's all down to what you want... *

However, 3K on a Roaster 1000+ on 2 sacks of coffee I split with some mates... I didn't even need to think twice.


----------

